# DO YOU NEED DOMS?



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

So my question is, do you need the ache/soreness/pain the next day? Does it mean your session was less effective if you're not hurting?

I personally feel a sense of satisfaction when I wake up the next day feeling like I've been hit by a bus (slight exaggeration but I like a bit of ache). Equally I get disappointed/annoyed if I feel fine..

How about you?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

No you don't. You can get doms from painting the ceiling...


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I rarely get DOMS :huh:


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Mingster said:


> No you don't. You can get doms from painting the ceiling...


 :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Doms are not a sign of a good workout and I much prefer not having doms so my next session can be better than my last .


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I've found that since I switched to full body 3x a week, the DOMS is much reduced. When I ground each muscle group to a paste once a week, I usually had quite a bit of DOMS in the muscles I'd just trained - yet I've been progressing much better in terms of size & strength since I switched.

It's clearly not neccessary.

Having said that, if I don't get any the next day, I wonder if I didn't push it hard enough.


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Having said that, if I don't get any the next day, I wonder if I didn't push it hard enough.


It's hard not to isn't it? But yeah I train each body part once a week, so they're getting hit pretty intensely.


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

Only time i get em is if ive had a spell off from the gym such as illness


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

i have to hold my tits when running down the stairs today!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

LEgs always suffer badly but rest of body tends to just ache a bit. I like it personally but don't believe that it is a sign of a good or bad session.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

I always wondered this as my arms are my lagging body part and I rarely get doms in them the next day:confused1:


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Mogy said:


> So my question is, do you need the ache/soreness/pain the next day? Does it mean your session was less effective if you're not hurting?
> 
> I personally feel a sense of satisfaction when I wake up the next day feeling like I've been hit by a bus (slight exaggeration but I like a bit of ache). Equally I get disappointed/annoyed if I feel fine..
> 
> How about you?


DOMS could mean 2 things. 1, poor uptake of proteins/bcaas after a workout which means you will get muscle soreness. Too many free radicals within the body and the muscles not getting enough nutrients.

Or 2, you have switched up your exercises from what they are used to doing and as a result they have been worked differently. Scott


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DiscSupps said:


> DOMS could mean 2 things. 1, poor uptake of proteins/bcaas after a workout which means you will get muscle soreness. Too many free radicals within the body and the muscles not getting enough nutrients.
> 
> Or 2, you have switched up your exercises from what they are used to doing and as a result they have been worked differently. Scott


2 I agree with

1 sounds like a thinnly veiled sales pitch


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

The last study I heard said that DOMS was caused by irritation of the nerves . The nerves become quickly immune to the irritation if you train more regularly .

Eg legs trained twice a week will experience less than those trained once a week

DOMS don't necessarily mean a good workout


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

No


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> 2 I agree with
> 
> 1 sounds like a thinnly veiled sales pitch


Yeah lol


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i dont mind a wee bit of doms


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

On cycle doms are few and far between tbh. Natural is a different story though!!


----------



## imKINDAlikeGOD (Oct 9, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> 2 I agree with
> 
> 1 sounds like a thinnly veiled sales pitch


Haha  my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

I do quite like the feedback, but even in my own experience I've found it's not necessarily indicative of a good workout. The more and more I read these days it seems that DOMS does not mean a good workout.


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

It's not needed, no. I love the feeling of DOMS, tho. Feels niceeeeeeeeee.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> 2 I agree with
> 
> 1 sounds like a thinnly veiled sales pitch


Maybe it does, or maybe not. Truth remains in the statement that if you exercise, and you push yourself real hard, you will do one thing... break down muscle tissues. Now, when you break down the muscle tissue and DON'T intake enough protein/branched chains the muscles will not repair properly. We all know this, we all know that the muscles need protein and branched chains (and other nutrients) to rebuild because if we don't your muscles will ache and recovery will be incredibly slow.

Never a sales pitch, only trying to help. Scott


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> Doms are not a sign of a good workout and I much prefer not having doms so my next session can be better than my last .


x2 this! i only ever get doms when i do drop sets and rep ranges over 12


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I've found that since I switched to full body 3x a week, the DOMS is much reduced. When I ground each muscle group to a paste once a week, I usually had quite a bit of DOMS in the muscles I'd just trained - yet I've been progressing much better in terms of size & strength since I switched.
> 
> It's clearly not neccessary.
> 
> Having said that, if I don't get any the next day, I wonder if I didn't push it hard enough.


DOMS is usually way more intense with low frequency training routines this is pretty typical... most people who train low frequency then switch find DOMS worse to start with, but after a few weeks of keeping with it DOMS fairly quickly drops off to almost nothing, just a bit of heaviness in the muscle but no excessive tightness or reduced mobility.

The immune response to training changes with training frequency, not in a way that affects the hypertrophic response but in a way that improves the ability of the muscle to recover more quickly (put in a very general way)... all forms of training have their own adaptations specific to making things easier, that old thing homoeostasis again.

In my experience horrific DOMS after a lay off, continual moderate DOMS with once a week training, but much reduced DOMS when frequency is at once per 4 days or less - even when comparing sessions of the same total workload and intensity. It just takes time to adapt to it when first switching.


----------



## Rodders27 (Nov 29, 2013)

I trained chest heavy on Friday and it's still killing now! At least you know you've hit it hard!


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Chest and upper back doms are the most satisfying. Leg doms are just a pain in the ****. I quite enjoy getting light doms.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

generally only get doms after training after a week off


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I wouldn't say you need them coz I only ever get them in my chest, biceps and legs but I know I have done a good workout on each day which ever muscle I'm working.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Mogy said:


> So my question is, do you need the ache/soreness/pain the next day? Does it mean your session was less effective if you're not hurting?
> 
> I personally feel a sense of satisfaction when I wake up the next day feeling like I've been hit by a bus (slight exaggeration but I like a bit of ache). Equally I get disappointed/annoyed if I feel fine..
> 
> How about you?


not at all i trained heavy squats 2x a week for 6 months not one workout had 6+ reps in it, I have added like 60kg to my squat and not once did i ever get proper sore! now im doing 20+ reps and i get fcuking serious doms!


----------

